# Appetite stimulants



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

I hate to discuss too much nor to recommend but we all know smoking :nono: helped some of us stay slender and the bad stimulant drugs do as well. Just want to admit that when I was on wellbutrin for depression I lost a lot of weight and exercised a lot- wellbutrin is Zyban used to quit smoking so maybe it decreases addictive actions like eating, or maybe some of the wight is depression (I hope not now), or maybe it put me into mania with the exercise....

And this past week I got one of those post cold coughs and had a lot of things to go to so I was doing the sudafed heaily for 2 days to dry up the drip drip. I really had much less appetite- found big chunks of the day gone by without as usual me having felt the urge to eat some treat, and had a few instances daily of shall I eat a treat, no don't want to. If I could sleep or not get dry eyes and constipated when taking it I might use it mroe often, maybe instead of my antihistamine for allergies.

Does anyone find caffeine (coffee or diet sodas) replaces/decreases eating?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Caffeine suppresses my appetite a little, but I drink it so heavily laden with creamer and sugar that it's not exactly a diet drink, lol. Nothing really seems to suppress my appetite. I'm on Adderall, which is a stimulant drug, but it doesn't kill my appetite (I wish it would).


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If I got 'the patch' that's used to quit smoking, would it help me lose weight? I don't smoke!


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

Rose said:


> If I got 'the patch' that's used to quit smoking, would it help me lose weight? I don't smoke!



It will make you sick to your stomach and cause your heart to race and you might lose weight that way. If you aren't use to the nicotine the patch will just make you feel completely nasty and then you will have withdrawal from it when you quit using it. I used the patch to quit one time and it helps reduce cravings by feeding you constant nicotine. You would be getting yourself addicted to it if you started using it. :nono: Nicotine addiction is a nasty nasty thing. :grump: And it never really leaves, sometimes when I see someone light one up all I want is just one more cigarette. Sad isn't it.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

Please be careful with the cold medicines that supress your appetite. The ingredients that cause that effect are the same ones used in the manufacture of methamphetamine and that is nasty horrible stuff. Alot of times the best thing for me to supress mine is just to get up and get busy, I tend to eat out of boredom.  My hubby was on Wellbutrin to quit smoking and that man bounced off of the walls!!! I was glad when he was off of it so he would sleep again!!


----------



## scgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

I use the Atkins Dieters Advantage and Accel. These have helped me to get my appetite under control, which is the biggest obstacle to overcome, IMO. I plan on weaning myself off these after the holidays, now that I'm used to eating at certain times. Also, it helped to make me more aware of when I was eating out of boredom or habit, instead of when I was hungry. I also use a good multi vitamin, CoQ10 and L-Carnitine. Co Q10 and L-Carnitine are fat movers, they help to get fat out of your body. Chromium Picolinate is good for sugar cravings.

On a side note, I try to keep string cheese in my car and purse. When I get hungry, I can eat one and it's enough to stop the hunger and get me home where I can eat something healthy instead of giving in and eating fast food.


----------



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

I have found that drinking green tea is a good appetite suppressant.


----------

